# Hedgie hats



## Dreamcatcher (Jan 8, 2012)

I have looked at the classified part, and gone thru the listings but I don't see anyone who makes hedgie hats. Does anyone make them?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

HI, I make and sell hedgie hats, please feel free to check out my website. Thanks

http://quillsnthings.webs.com/accessoriesforsale.htm


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Apparently I didn't scroll down far enough. I would like to get 2, can you tell me what shipping to 46071 would cost. Thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I will pm you about this right now! thanks


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is a hedgie hat different from a snuggle sack/bag?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Tara151 said:


> Is a hedgie hat different from a snuggle sack/bag?


 If you scroll down on her site http://quillsnthings.webs.com/accessoriesforsale.htm you will see the cool motorcycle hat


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes they are...the hedgie hats are a bowl shaped hat that hedgehogs can sleep under, while the snugglesacs/hedgiebags are like sleeping bags for them to sleep in. If you click on the link I posted above you'll see an example of each there. 

Opps Larry beat me! Thanks Larry!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you, I replied to the pm.


----------

